# Heli Loggers



## little possum (Mar 25, 2010)

Seen the preview for them coming back!

But thats all I know cause I dont even remember what channel I was watching


----------



## woodgrenade (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice. It should be on TLC (channel 39) here.


----------



## little possum (Mar 26, 2010)

Eh, satelite here. Should be discovery or history channel. I wasnt really payin attention because I thought it was a axmen commercial


----------



## Boleclimber (Mar 26, 2010)

It is on TLC. 

Link below:
http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/heli-loggers/heli-loggers.html


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 26, 2010)

is it a new season!?
i think of all the logging-wana-be shows.. this was the best
they BY FAR showed the most actual cutting/climbing/working,,, no dramatized hollywood BS, just guys in the woods taking out trees! i love when they get the huge saw out for the giant take downs! shows like this make me feel like a little kid again , i write down the time on my notepad so i dont forget, like im waitin for transformers or ninja turtles or something to come on!


----------



## chucker (Mar 26, 2010)

banshee67!! you young whipper snapper.. you dont know what good entertainment is !! lol what ever happened to "HOWDY-DOODY AND MICKEY-M-O-U-S-Eeeee" now that was exciting to watch.... WATCH, that is if yea had a round set to see it on !! lol


----------



## chris_girard (Mar 28, 2010)

As far as I know there isn't a new season.

They are the same ones as before, season 2 was not picked back up.


----------



## wdfccf73 (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw the show for the first time tonight. On Dish network, I saw it on the GREEN channel... Not sure if it was the new season or not but very interesting.. The size of some of those trees were awesome!! One was 24 ft. around!!

The climbing and cutting was impressive!!


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 10, 2010)

pretty amazing that they top those trees with those little top-handles, some of those trees are 2ft+ where they are topping em


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 11, 2010)

watched it lastnight, havnt seen that in a couple years
great show, cool guys, actually shows them WORKING
i cant even believe the size of that ceder that "clever" i think his name is, went up. that had to join 2 straps together just to get it around the tree, that thing was a MONSTER, up 100+ft with a 90cc+ saw taking the tops off.. i hope he gets paid waell


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 11, 2010)

wdfccf73 said:


> Saw the show for the first time tonight. On Dish network, I saw it on the GREEN channel... Not sure if it was the new season or not but very interesting.. The size of some of those trees were awesome!! One was 24 ft. around!!
> 
> The climbing and cutting was impressive!!



no new season, but still an awesome show, yea i thought it was funny how its on "planet green" channel as well,, although they are doing about the best logging as can be done with environmental nuts in mind, correct? the only foot prints they are leaving are from their work boots and a few stumps

i thought one of the coolest parts is how they BUILT the heli landing pad with a saw, sledge hammer and nails and a couple trees laying around, in about an hour, those guys are hardcore


----------



## Woodcutteranon (May 9, 2010)

I watched Heli Loggers on the "Green Channel" Or something like that. Excellent show!. A lot of sawing action, good people, hard workers. The video is excellent. I hope you all get to see it.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been watching it and will have to say it is closer to the real world than the rest of those type shows. Impressive climbing no doubt. The guy named cleaver seems hes either a bit of mental case or a closet meth head. Hes a great worker so its just like real life, always one great worker on the crew that could be in prison anyday.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anybody know if this show is on DVD and if so how to get it?


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 16, 2010)

flushcut said:


> Does anybody know if this show is on DVD and if so how to get it?


search google, they are for sale all over, you can get all the seasons in a set
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds...+loggers+d&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=5ddd74dd827ab059


----------



## flushcut (Nov 17, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> search google, they are for sale all over, you can get all the seasons in a set
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds...+loggers+d&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=5ddd74dd827ab059



You the man I tried going through TLC but they didn't have them listed. Thanks


----------



## dantiff2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Heli Loggers are on planet green right now !


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 30, 2010)

flushcut said:


> You the man I tried going through TLC but they didn't have them listed. Thanks



no prob, love that show! i watch the repeats on planet green all the time:chainsawguy:


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 30, 2010)

dantiff2 said:


> Heli Loggers are on planet green right now !



speak of the devil !


----------

